# [edit]Suche Logicals[/edit]



## stev.glasow (17. Okt 2004)

Hi, 
ich suche solche Aufgaben wo man eine Liste von Statesments hat und die dann lögisch Verküpfen muss 

 z.B:
der Holländer wohnt in einem gelben Haus und trinkt gerne Bier
der Franzose tringt gern Wein und wohnt neben dem der eine roten Haus hat
der Teedringer wohn neben dem gelben Haus
usw.

Ihr wisst was ich meine ?.?
Hättet ihr solche Aufgaben für mich? Der Schwierikeitsgrad ist egal.


----------



## bygones (17. Okt 2004)

geh in den zeitschriften laden und such dir die "Gehin - Rätsel" Hefte von PM - weiß leider net wie die genau heißen.... da gibts zig solcher Rätsel....


----------



## Kerberus (17. Okt 2004)

Diese Dinger heissen "Logicals".
Vom PM-Verlag gibt es:
- "PM; Logik Trainer"
- "PM; Logicals"


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Okt 2004)

Alles klor, Danke. Im Netz gibt's die aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Kerberus (17. Okt 2004)

Weiss ich nicht, aber da ich praktisch jedes erschienene PM besitze, könnte ich ein paar davon für dich einscannen und dir schicken, allerdings würde ich dafür erst ca. am Donnerstag Zeit finden, da für mich morgen wieder die Schlue beginnt. :-(


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Okt 2004)

Kerberus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiss ich nicht, aber da ich praktisch jedes erschienene PM besitze, könnte ich ein paar davon für dich einscannen und dir schicken, allerdings würde ich dafür erst ca. am Donnerstag Zeit finden, da für mich morgen wieder die Schlue beginnt. :-(


Würd's das echt machen ?  Wie teuer sind dieses Hefte denn? Wenn's sich nur um zwei drei Euro handelt wär's ja kein Ding die zu kaufen.


----------



## Kerberus (18. Okt 2004)

http://www.pm-magazin.de/de/onlinetraining/logik_trainer/logikraetsel.asp

Habe ich gerade gefunden. Arbeitet sogar mit einem Applet


----------

